# myprotein isolate unflavoured tested and contains 71.9% protein....wtf



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

As title says...


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

where did you get that from???


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

ironman1985bcn said:


> As title says...


Reference, info, etc?


----------



## Kloob (Jun 3, 2012)

source?

you need to provide the source to give your argument credibility man!


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

I just had this sent from a mate as Ive bought 5kg of it in Spain.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

ironman1985bcn said:


> View attachment 172128


And where did this come from? Is it a sample you have paid to get analysed or a document you have found somewhere? Nobody can really draw any proper conclusions without full details...


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

Ultrasonic said:


> And where did this come from? Is it a sample you have paid to get analysed or a document you have found somewhere? Nobody can really draw any proper conclusions without full details...


Well it pretty much says that the analyzed product contains 71.9% protein.... Could be faked of course, like any other document but still... Im starting to buy everything from myprotein.


----------



## Atom (Jul 4, 2012)

very sad if true


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

They are the biggest UK retailer and I have used them for years.

This will be very disappointing, but needs more investigating.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Big deal?. I don't think so. Protein spiking is a bitter truth


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

It's looks real

@myprotein

I want my money back


----------



## Bgpine (Oct 13, 2014)

Off I go to Gonutrition if this is the case


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

That says IMPACT whey protein...

Is it impact or isolate???

(nm they both called impact haha)


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

well this is interesting


----------



## welsh_chris (Sep 7, 2014)

this is all over facebook too

you do wonder what you get and who you can trust

i no a mate had a big lump of carb powder in his 80 percent whey a few weeks back not gonna mention any company names


----------



## Atom (Jul 4, 2012)

Buy Impact Whey Isolate | Myprotein.com

=

Impact Whey Isolate is the purest whey protein available, containing over 90% protein

sad if its supposed to contain 90% and really only containing around 71%.

Will change a lot of people to other suppliers unless myprotien respond quickly.


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

my protein could surely end up in trouble over this. think how many people purchased this purely on the base it says it contains 90% protein. i prepped last year fully on diet whey id be gutted if tests came out saying it had more carbs less protein than stated as its so much more expensive


----------



## Atom (Jul 4, 2012)

would be nice for someone to test the Impact Whey Protein which is the most common one sold, i would be writing to them to get my money back if it comes under


----------



## Bgpine (Oct 13, 2014)

Atom said:


> would be nice for someone to test the Impact Whey Protein which is the most common one sold, i would be writing to them to get my money back if it comes under


We would all boycott using them, major loss for them


----------



## samb213 (Jun 27, 2012)

has anyone noticed how **** there impact whey concentrate mixes these days ...a while back i had 3 different flavours ...one of them mixed perfectly fine with a spoon the other 2 dont mix at all no matter how long you mix them which makes me wonder wtf is going on ...the difference in flavour shouldn't make any difference at all when it comes to how well it mixes right ?


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> Who uses myprotein anyway? the worst fakenatty pushing company going who produce the worrrrrrst info out there of any company.
> 
> Their rivals took over them long ago.


they probably still run the supplements game in the uk tbf man i bet 90% of general gym users buy from them purely based on their massive social media advertising and fake natty embassadors.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

@myprotein.co.uk


----------



## Atom (Jul 4, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> Who uses myprotein anyway? the worst fakenatty pushing company going who produce the worrrrrrst info out there of any company.
> 
> Their rivals took over them long ago.


still good for many people who are on a budget and take advantage of offers , but misleading customers is another thing all together.


----------



## Bgpine (Oct 13, 2014)

Jammie Biscuit all the way


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> Ya think? I swear most people that I know (who aree like the gym goers who start and stop nonstop) always buy that musclemilk sh1t or the kai greene brands etc thinking they'll bee like them  ha ha


yeah man i bet thel be up there top 3 at least! be interesting to see what comes of this


----------



## Atom (Jul 4, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> Their rivals are cheaper, and better, and more options.


i would find hard to get 5kg whey choc for 42£ anywhere else


----------



## samb213 (Jun 27, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> Who uses myprotein anyway? the worst fakenatty pushing company going who produce the worrrrrrst info out there of any company.
> 
> Their rivals took over them long ago.


tbh mate i couldnt give 2 fuks less about the fake nattys they push or **** info ..if there products are good im happy to buy them


----------



## geordie_paul (Aug 12, 2007)

this is definitley a comcern as iv always bought all my products such as protein, bcaas etc from my protein. i would like to hear some kind of response to this from them...


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

I tend to buy branded products

Reflex

Dymatize

Etc

I do like bp as well feel their trustworthy never sure bout my protein.

But branded stuff does cost more

And I dislike paying for people's sponserships


----------



## GreatPretender (Oct 17, 2012)

Looking forward to myproteins reply!


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## Atom (Jul 4, 2012)

:death:


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> But their products are in question; thats all. I also personally don't like supporting companies which post crap articles


So you don't like musclefood then for posting your crap article?

I'm just kidding, Tommy... Don't cry to a mod ;-)


----------



## GreatPretender (Oct 17, 2012)

ironman1985bcn said:


> View attachment 172129


oh dear


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Who uses myprotein anyway? the worst fakenatty pushing company going who produce the worrrrrrst info out there of any company.
> 
> Their rivals took over them long ago.


You are whey off


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

ironman1985bcn said:


> View attachment 172129


I have been using impact whey for years.

What the actual fvck? @DC1


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

Could just be a smear campaign from a rival company of course. Would be easy to do.

Would hold more weight if it was from a reputable source, not just some guy in Spain's mate.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

I'd be interested in putting some myprotein impact and other suppliers whey sent off for testing. Maybe a group of us could fund this?


----------



## Bgpine (Oct 13, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> I'd be interested in putting some myprotein impact and other suppliers whey sent off for testing. Maybe a group of us could fund this?


Id be in for that


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> No whey man.
> 
> (Spenta5 min to try think of another pun, failed)


Close the door on your whey out


----------



## MattyHall (May 13, 2015)

Bgpine said:


> Off I go to Gonutrition if this is the case


That won't solve your problem mate. Oliver who set up MyProtein sold it and left to set up GoNutrition. They'll be made in the same factory.


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Jalex said:


> I have been using impact whey for years.
> 
> What the actual fvck? @DC1


I'll forward to the boss mate. I have no real comment other than I'll be very surprised if genuine.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Why don't we just make our own company instead? srs?
> 
> I'm a cvnt, you're ripped - we could get a few other members together start the best company ever.


You could be tommybananas PHD

I could claim natty

We could sell skimmed milk powder as 80% whey


----------



## samb213 (Jun 27, 2012)

did anyone see that bbc documentary a while back ..they tested some whey off ebay called freak whey or something like that and it came back as having a massive 2 percent protein content which is less protein than plain flour so fuk knows what they was selling people


----------



## samb213 (Jun 27, 2012)

still for sale on gumtree

View attachment 172134


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

samb213 said:


> did anyone see that bbc documentary a while back ..they tested some whey off ebay called freak whey or something like that and it came back as having a massive 2 percent protein content which is less protein than plain flour so fuk knows what they was selling people


I believe that was par nutrition.

Interesting development for sure, never used mp as their protein made me feel heavy and bloated, never did fully trust their whey once they were sold off.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> I'd be interested in putting some myprotein impact and other suppliers whey sent off for testing. Maybe a group of us could fund this?


I'd be up for contributing to the cause, might even be an investment if it means we know where the quality lies.


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

What I would say is that Iwas an MP customer for many years before I became a rep and i wouldn't rep for a company I didn't believe in.

I use Impact whey isolate exclusively and many other MP products and their stuff has always been excellent.

They are the Number 1 bulk supplier in Europe, their deals are unmatchable for consistency and quality.

In the past when protein spiking threads has came up, they have always been able to substantiate the quality of their products and silence the critics.

If you don't like MP then you don't need to use them. Thats the benefit if free will.

To call them a crap company with **** products is total nonsense as anyone can see they offer almost anything supplement wise you could want.

A formal response is incoming.


----------



## Bgpine (Oct 13, 2014)

DC1 said:


> What I would say is that Iwas an MP customer for many years before I became a rep and i wouldn't rep for a company I didn't believe in.
> 
> I use Impact whey isolate exclusively and many other MP products and their stuff has always been excellent.
> 
> ...


No more getting Wheysted from MP products


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Even though I don't like myprotein that much; because of the articles they've written and their fake natty pushing - I actually would find it suprising if these reports were true.


Everyone's a fake natty Tommy. Its the name of the game and the industry were in.

I'm the first to slag off Simeon Panda for his natty claims.

I recall you were a MP cookie fan no?


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Yep, the only thing I continued to buy when they were on offer  - but I did think 5 mins ago, what if the protein content was fake?!
> 
> oh, and the Harrison Twins are just the worst, lol. (Their attitude and general weirdness)


Lol, if I was an ambassador I'd claim fake natty too if that's what it took to appease the sponsors and critics. Its your livelihood after all.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> Meh, I just prefer people like Dave Crosland who are honest - it's real. I don't know why ccompanies givee a sh1t, well I do - because theen they can't sell their non-working products and claim they do something, but it's just preying on the vulnerable and weak and it annoys me. It's just so morally wrong.


If you had a reputable company like My Protein, would you have ambassadors known for their steroid use if you was CEO?


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Meh, I just prefer people like Dave Crosland who are honest - it's real. I don't know why ccompanies givee a sh1t, well I do - because theen they can't sell their non-working products and claim they do something, but it's just preying on the vulnerable and weak and it annoys me. It's just so morally wrong.


There have always been snake oil salesmen. Obviously not every supplement has merit. Even multi-vits are being massively criticised now. But the basics do work IMO and that's what I feel.

It would be great if the industry could cut through the BS and just admit everyone's on gear and no you can't look this good natural. At least then we'd all have a realistic outlook.

The supplement industry is worth many billions. I'm sure many are corrupt but MP have always been transparent when brought into question. As have many others.

I have faith that will continue.


----------



## MattyHall (May 13, 2015)

Dan TT said:


> If you had a reputable company like My Protein, would you have ambassadors known for their steroid use if you was CEO?


CEO trains in my gym. Ambassadors help sell products, and selling products puts fuel in his Bentley. Simples.


----------



## Atom (Jul 4, 2012)

will be interesting to see the response , hopefully its not another general response.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

So come on, where can we get whey tested independently?

If enough people chip in we can make this happen.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> I keep sh1t real, so yeah. I'd rather fail with that outlook, than succeed exploiting people.


Haha I admire your honesty to the public but the company would get shot with sh1t within weeks from bad media attention about steroid abuse and probably be forced to close.

Bentley all day long is all i'm saying lol...!


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> So come on, where can we get whey tested independently?
> 
> If enough people chip in we can make this happen.


I will contribute some of my pittance earnings (if it's not extortionate)


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

DC1 said:


> I'll forward to the boss mate. I have no real comment other than I'll be very surprised if genuine.


Look forward to hearing a reply/response mate. Cheers.


----------



## godspeed (Jun 23, 2012)

Dark sim said:


> So come on, where can we get whey tested independently?
> 
> If enough people chip in we can make this happen.


Id be up for this*


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

I think there was some Dutch lab that did tests for reasonable price, think I saw a thread somewhere on UK-M on similar subject.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> But its time we moved toward this open honesty as a whole, including in real life scenarios - eg, where steroid use is as acceptable as smoking/drinking etc - just my opinion, of course.
> 
> as long as you're not pinning infront of kids or on a bus, i don't see the issue, lol.


Agreed - it's a legal thing to do so why it's so frowned upon is beyond me. Firms are too bothered about being socially responsible to ever have a known gear user who talks about it openly as an ambassador. Would be good to see though lol


----------



## MattyHall (May 13, 2015)

I would love to see Simeon's lies get uncovered.


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Jalex said:


> Look forward to hearing a reply/response mate. Cheers.


No worries mate. I know you're a regular customer and to be honest I'd be as shocked and disappointed as anyone if it was true.

I highly doubt it though.


----------



## mbonheur (May 28, 2009)

https://labdoor.com/review/myprotein-impact-whey-protein

According to them, they found a lot more (still less than what the label says) protein in Impact Whey than the Spanish lab


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

MattyHall said:


> I would love to see Simeon's lies get uncovered.


He is 100% natty and you are plain jealous. Try to include more bamboo in your diet if you want panda-like gains.


----------



## MattyHall (May 13, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> He is 100% natty and you are plain jealous. Try to include more bamboo in your diet if you want panda-like gains.


:laugh:


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

DC1 said:


> No worries mate. I know you're a regular customer and to be honest I'd be as shocked and disappointed as anyone if it was true.
> 
> I highly doubt it though.


Like they'd admit it though if it was? I cant imagine any protein company would


----------



## GreatPretender (Oct 17, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> But its time we moved toward this open honesty as a whole, including in real life scenarios - eg, where steroid use is as acceptable as smoking/drinking etc - just my opinion, of course.
> 
> as long as you're not pinning infront of kids or on a bus,* i don't see the issue*, lol.


You dont see the issue?!

You're obviously not in the know... Steroids are worse than heroin, cocaine and mkat all mixed together. Just one small dose of that sh!t is enough to turn any man into an oversized angry monster that would murder an entire population if given half the chance. Steroids will most probably be the sole reason our race will one day become extinct.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

MattyHall said:


> :laugh:


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Jalex said:


> Look forward to hearing a reply/response mate. Cheers.


myprotein do their own independent "in house" testing, so they will obviously claim otherwise.

They had to pull liquid egg whites way back because some of their batches contained salmonella.


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> myprotein do their own independent "in house" testing, so they will obviously claim otherwise.
> 
> They had to pull liquid egg whites way back because some of their batches contained salmonella.


They're stuff is also independently tested too mate.

Anyone tried to access the testing laboratories website??? I have.

Try it and see if you can get in.

www.laboratoriocyc.com


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


>


Same as I got from laptop, desktop and 2 mobiles.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> They'd have to, lol. Well, I don't see how they'd worm out of this one - the person who did the test, could sue them.


They'd use something along the lines of "it was a bad batch" but no company would openly admit "Yep our protein aint what it states on the packaging"

I dont use myprotein really, on have their flavdrops but this makes me think how many other companies are like this. I use TPW for mine.


----------



## godspeed (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## godspeed (Jun 23, 2012)

Pinky said:


> They'd use something along the lines of "it was a bad batch" but no company would openly admit "Yep our protein aint what it states on the packaging"
> 
> I dont use myprotein really, on have their flavdrops but this makes me think how many other companies are like this. I use TPW for mine.


Wouldnt they have to do monthly batch tests for iso certs etc. Im sure they have test results on hand incase of this sort of thing.


----------



## MattyHall (May 13, 2015)

Pinky said:


> They'd use something along the lines of "it was a bad batch" but no company would openly admit "Yep our protein aint what it states on the packaging"
> 
> I dont use myprotein really, on have their flavdrops but this makes me think how many other companies are like this. I use TPW for mine.


Again like GoNutriton, TPW was set up by 3 ex-MP directors. Basically same product in the bags.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

DC1 said:


> No worries mate. I know you're a regular customer and to be honest I'd be as shocked and disappointed as anyone if it was true.
> 
> I highly doubt it though.


Regular as in decent size orders every month for three years. Easily spent over £1k over that time (around £30 - £40 a month).



Dark sim said:


> myprotein do their own independent "in house" testing, so they will obviously claim otherwise.
> 
> They had to pull liquid egg whites way back because some of their batches contained salmonella.


Hmm.

Are there any companies that send it off for *independent *testing? Looks like I am going to have to start looking around again..


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

DC1 said:


> Same as I got from laptop, desktop and 2 mobiles.


go to advanced and continue to website.

still no use as for me it directs me to a VMware page


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> You spend that much wtf?!


3-4 scoops of whey a day adds up. 8-10g of fish oil. The alpha men multivitamin and I buy a lot of bars/snacks etc..

Granted I spend less in last year (once I realised gear is cheaper lmao). But had that first noob two years where I was deluded and in aw of the "nattys"


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> go to advanced and continue to website.
> 
> still no use as for me it directs me to a VMware page


All seems a bit suspect to me.

We have a foreign certificate with the product spelt incorrectly. The website flags up malicious software when you try to access and to date no one can view the site.

Seems legit!!!


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

Thank you for your feedback but we have to question the validity of these results. We purchase our Whey Proteins from the leading suppliers in Europe who all have the necessary accreditation and history to pass our stringent quality standards. All of our products go through strenuous internal and independent external testing procedures (Your First Choice for Analytical Testing Services) to confirm adherence to our stated protein levels (see attached PDFs). As you can see from the batches you have reported, both our internal and external results confirm we are above these levels.

If you could ask the laboratory in question to contact me directly, I would be happy to share our information with them to ensure they follow the correct procedures when testing our products.

Kind regards

404523669 CoA 17617.pdf

C125073 - Z2376.pdf


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

I've spent like 4,5k there in 18 months, most, probably three quarters, I resell at the local gym or at work.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

godspeed said:


> Wouldnt they have to do monthly batch tests for iso certs etc. Im sure they have test results on hand incase of this sort of thing.


If this got out into the public and made a massive story then they probably would bring all sorts of evidance out, to prove one thing or another.



MattyHall said:


> Again like GoNutriton, TPW was set up by 3 ex-MP directors. Basically same product in the bags.


Ive never used MP, TPW do some wicked flavours thats why i have it, cant be done with boring banana, strawberry etc


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

well I am happy with @myprotein.co.uk they are currently doing a MYSTERY discount where at checkout you type MYSTERY in the box and you can get anywhere between 15% and 30% off........ i luckily won the 30% of my order and I had clothes in my basket as well


----------



## Atom (Jul 4, 2012)

i spend 60-80 a month to my protein , would be very unhappy if this is true, i know many people who spend over 100 a month on supps , would of expected a better formal response by now anywho if its not. As someone has already said, if they test their own products, unlikely if they will admit to this. Not saying this lab test is true or not , but a full response is gonna be needed to reassure people and not some generic response . They would loose a fair amount of business from uk muscle customers i would guess as well


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Why haven't you replied to my PM about bra size and pic of boobs? thx.


Dont you start :wub:


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

DC1 said:


> All seems a bit suspect to me.
> 
> We have a foreign certificate with the product spelt incorrectly. The website flags up malicious software when you try to access and to date no one can view the site.
> 
> Seems legit!!!


yeah defo suspect unless it can be verified correctly.

If MP are open to be transparent with the testing and it can be validated by an external source then great.

Would never trust 'in-house' testing anyways.

And to chuck another thing into the equation who is to say that the 'external source' isnt in pockets with MP as we all know, massive amounts of money to be made by ripping daft young naive gym goers off.

As that is basically what the supplement industry is, a ****ing rip off for the most part.

People get so caught up with their monthly orders, that if they go to the gym without their BCAAs/Eaas etc they they feel they can't train correctly etc.

Caught in the supplement industry noose.

I feel sorry for the people who repeatedly waste money month after month on crap that they do not need.

aint nothing you can't get from foods and the correct mental attitude.

(unless we talking AAS  now they are good supps.. )


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Jalex said:


> 3-4 scoops of whey a day adds up. 8-10g of fish oil. The alpha men multivitamin and I buy a lot of bars/snacks etc..
> 
> Granted I spend less in last year (once I realised gear is cheaper lmao). But had that first noob two years where I was deluded and in aw of the "nattys"


what is your reasoning behind 8-10g fish oil per day?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Pinky said:


> If this got out into the public and made a massive story then they probably would bring all sorts of evidance out, to prove one thing or another.
> 
> Ive never used MP, TPW do some wicked flavours thats why i have it, cant be done with boring banana, strawberry etc


Strange comment to make considering MP have over double (55) the flavours to choose from. (22)


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Whatever happened to Pro-10?

They only had 4 flavours of whey but they were all excellent. Dont see them getting pushed on here anymore


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Dizzeee said:


> Whatever happened to Pro-10?
> 
> They only had 4 flavours of whey but they were all excellent. Dont see them getting pushed on here anymore


Maybe @DiggyV knows, I believe he was a rep once?


----------



## godspeed (Jun 23, 2012)

Anyone used out of date impact whey? Pal of mine has an unflavoured 5kg bag thats dated BBD - 01/2015.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Maybe @DiggyV knows, I believe he was a rep once?


Just had a look on the website and whey concentrate is out of stock completley. I suspect they may have folded


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> what is your reasoning behind 8-10g fish oil per day?


Brain function, lubed joints.

Study it up.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

TommyBananas said:


>


That warning message in itself doesn't say much, other than the website's certificate is not that of a recognised or verified agency/company.

However when one adds an exception to view the laboratory's site, it looks they haven't got round to setting up a site there yet.



On the issue on compositional analysis, it seems a little odd - no specification of testing methods, or for that matter error margins of the test, which are pretty much standard for analytical test reports for chemical composition that I have seen.

J


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Strange comment to make considering MP have over double (55) the flavours to choose from. (22)


I tried my mates when i first got into training, i didnt like the texture of it. Maybe he didnt shake it enough but it put me off. I wouldnt go and spend 20quid on a pouch to find i dont like it. Thats all im going off.

Do MP do diet whey in that many flavours?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Pinky said:


> I tried my mates when i first got into training, i didnt like the texture of it. Maybe he didnt shake it enough but it put me off. I wouldnt go and spend 20quid on a pouch to find i dont like it. Thats all im going off.
> 
> Do MP do diet whey in that many flavours?


You just said you've never used MP *facepalm*

Idk, I don't use 'diet whey', seeing as its pretty much a con.


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Pinky said:


> I tried my mates when i first got into training, i didnt like the texture of it. Maybe he didnt shake it enough but it put me off. I wouldnt go and spend 20quid on a pouch to find i dont like it. Thats all im going off.
> 
> Do MP do diet whey in that many flavours?


7 flavours for Impact diet whey.

You're better off with isolate and add green tea tabs.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Doh. @godspeed beat me to it regarding the supposed testers website. My typing speed leaves a lot to be desired.

J


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Jalex said:


> Brain function, lubed joints.
> 
> Study it up.


Thought 1g - 3g was plenty?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> You just said you've never used MP *facepalm*
> 
> Idk, I don't use 'diet whey', seeing as its pretty much a con.


I havent, meaning i havent paid my own money for any, mixed any myself, therefor have never used it!!! Sampling something IMO doesnt mean youve used it, having used something, is something you can give an opinion on, a recommendation on etc So no i still stand by my facepalm statement ive never USED MP protein!!

How is it a con? Aint all stuff to do with BB a con when you look into it??


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

DC1 said:


> 7 flavours for Impact diet whey.
> 
> You're better off with isolate and add green tea tabs.


Ive just bought 3 months worth from TPW, will give some a whirl once this lot runs out


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Pinky said:


> I havent, meaning i havent paid my own money for any, mixed any myself, therefor have never used it!!! Sampling something IMO doesnt mean youve used it, having used something, is something you can give an opinion on, a recommendation on etc So no i still stand by my facepalm statement ive never USED MP protein!!
> 
> How is it a con? Aint all stuff to do with BB a con when you look into it??


Why do you buy 'Diet' whey? I just looked and it has more calories than normal whey isolate, lol.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Thought 1g - 3g was plenty?


A 1g fish oil cap usually actually only contains 300-500 EPA and DHA, and that is the good/important stuff.

Therefore 8-10g of fish oil is 3-5g of EPA/DHA which I have found good for me.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Dizzeee said:


> Just had a look on the website and whey concentrate is out of stock completley. I suspect they may have folded


Maybe some flavour is out of stock, but I bought a two bags just thirty minutes ago. 30% discount. Impact Whey is definitively not out of stock, maybe you have browser/internet connection issues.


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Jalex said:


> Brain function, lubed joints.
> 
> Study it up.


I dont need to study it up. thanks.

I am just wondering your reasoning.

So are you an athlete? Do you also correctly support high doses of fish oils? gen Qs. Fair enough if you are...

Do you reckon a person who eats oily fish a few times a week (no supps) is worse of than you health wise / condition wise / has less brain function and unlubed joints?

Or if someone who did not like fish and who supplements with say, 1-2g of fish oil (decent EPA/DHA content) per day is worse off than you?

I am just trying to understand your psychology behind it.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> I dont need to study it up. thanks.
> 
> I am just wondering your reasoning.
> 
> ...


See post above. I also eat* no *seafood or fish in my diet at all, which is why it is reasonably high mate


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

@Pinky, unless you have issues with lactose, just stick with Impact Whey, no real advantage in whey isolate over concentrate.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Jalex said:


> A 1g fish oil cap usually actually only contains 300-500 EPA and DHA, and that is the good/important stuff.
> 
> Therefore 8-10g of fish oil is 3-5g of EPA/DHA which I have found good for me.


Ahh, I thought you meant 8-10g of EPA/DHA :lol:


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Why do you buy 'Diet' whey? I just looked and it has more calories than normal whey isolate, lol.


Carbs and sugars are less


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Pinky said:


> Carbs and sugars are less


Enough to warrant the big increase? Just looked and "Diet" Whey is about £20 darer compared to 2kg of normal isolate..


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> @Pinky, unless you have issues with lactose, just stick with Impact Whey, no real advantage in whey isolate over concentrate.


Less carbs and 20£ more


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Pinky said:


> Carbs and sugars are less


Carbs aren't less than impact whey or isolate Pinky.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Enough to warrant the big increase? Just looked and "Diet" Whey is about £20 darer compared to 2kg of normal isolate..


I dont buy in 2kg sizes as i get bored very quickly with things so i have the smaller pouches and swop and change them so i dont get bored


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Pinky said:


> Just ordered a wild raspberry one and the diet compared to the concentrate 80 one are loads less, carbs and sugars. Like i said ive ordered 3 months worth so will have a look into chaging once this lot as gone


Aww, I assume youre talking about TPW stuff and not MP.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Pinky said:


> I dony buy in 2kg sizes as i get bored very quickly with things so i have the smaller pouches and swop and change them so i dont get bored


It's still the same logic.

It's £3 difference even for 500g.. So if you buy 4 x 500g of different flavours its still £12 more AND a lesser product.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Pinky said:


> Just ordered a wild raspberry one and the diet compared to the concentrate 80 one are loads less, carbs and sugars. Like i said ive ordered 3 months worth so will have a look into chaging once this lot as gone


Well yes, obviously, because a diet whey is 97% and a concentrate is 80%.

If you look at the 90% isolate, it's barely noticeable, except the added price and added calories.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Pinky said:


> I dony buy in 2kg sizes as i get bored very quickly with things so i have the smaller pouches and swop and change them so i dont get bored


Hydrolized collagen peptides are 0g carbs and come in 1kg bags.


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Jalex said:


> See post above. I also eat* no *seafood or fish in my diet at all, which is why it is reasonably high mate


ok mate fair enough. IIRC high doses over prolonged periods of time are actually detrimental to your health and showed increase in heart disease.

Also there is oxidative damage which breaks the fat particles down into compounds which can also cause damage. And there is also blood thinning i think.

I have no idea if you 'cycle' or if you just drop them every day year round.

If you have done the research and are happy / healthy and get blood work done then good lad.

I will go and read up on 'fish oils' again as need some fresh data..


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

DC1 said:


> Aww, I assume youre talking about TPW stuff and not MP.


Yeah TPW i used at the min. Have used BP once, didnt like it.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> Hydrolized collagen peptides are 0g carbs and come in 1kg bags.


What flavours?


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Pinky said:


> What flavours?


Just the basic, choc, vanilla, strawberry, banana. But its quite unlike whey, its more like flavoured amino acids, completely dissolves in water. You can pretty much mix it with anything. I mix whey protein concentrate and hydrolized collagen peptides in 1:1 ratio.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> ok mate fair enough. IIRC high doses over prolonged periods of time are actually detrimental to your health and showed increase in heart disease.
> 
> Also there is oxidative damage which breaks the fat particles down into compounds which can also cause damage. And there is also blood thinning i think.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. I'll look into these as well. Appreciate the info and thoughts.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Why do you buy 'Diet' whey? I just looked and it has more calories than normal whey isolate, lol.


I've never understood diet whey either lol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> I've never understood diet whey either lol


It has the word 'diet' so people just assume it'll help them lose weight, lol. Typical marketing ploy which simple people fall for


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Goranchero said:


> Just the basic, choc, vanilla, strawberry, banana. But its quite unlike whey, its more like flavoured amino acids, completely dissolves in water. You can pretty much mix it with anything. I mix whey protein concentrate and hydrolized collagen peptides in 1:1 ratio.


Isn't this the stuff beef protein is made from?


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> Isn't this the stuff beef protein is made from?


It is made from bovine skin, but its broken down to peptides so it behaves completely different than Carnipro/Hydrobeef.


----------



## colarado red (Apr 10, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Who uses myprotein anyway? the worst fakenatty pushing company going who produce the worrrrrrst info out there of any company.
> 
> Their rivals took over them long ago.


Stopped using them years ago when had crap protein powder off them. Only really use shakes when I'm at work for convenience find I can get 2 to 300 grams from food sources and the odd protein bar pretty easily.


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

welsh_chris said:


> this is all over facebook too
> 
> you do wonder what you get and who you can trust
> 
> i no a mate had a big lump of carb powder in his 80 percent whey a few weeks back not gonna mention any company names


Mate I have opened a 2.5 kg bag of micelar Cassein and it was lumpy and off, I contact my protein and they say 'we cant accept opened product' basically saying tough sh*t.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm never buying from them again!!!!


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

I had three situations where I had to contact Myprotein. Once a bag got damaged in transport and twice my order arrived with a bag of protein missing. Contacted MP, sent the non-receipt of goods form and relevant photos and had the issues sorted out with the damaged/missing item resent in a day or two after I contacted them, no questions asked. Really happy with the service, if I had experienced the same situation with a domestic supplier, I would have been in serious trouble.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Mark_08 said:


> Mate I have opened a 2.5 kg bag of micelar Cassein and it was lumpy and off, I contact my protein and they say 'we cant accept opened product' basically saying tough sh*t.


How'd you know it was off?


----------



## Kid Billy (Oct 21, 2013)

myprotein.co.uk said:


> Thank you for your feedback but we have to question the validity of these results. We purchase our Whey Proteins from the leading suppliers in Europe who all have the necessary accreditation and history to pass our stringent quality standards. All of our products go through strenuous internal and independent external testing procedures (Your First Choice for Analytical Testing Services) to confirm adherence to our stated protein levels (see attached PDFs). As you can see from the batches you have reported, both our internal and external results confirm we are above these levels.
> 
> If you could ask the laboratory in question to contact me directly, I would be happy to share our information with them to ensure they follow the correct procedures when testing our products.
> 
> ...


Good enough for me, seems more legit than the ones originally posted.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

mbonheur said:


> https://labdoor.com/review/myprotein-impact-whey-protein
> 
> According to them, they found a lot more (still less than what the label says) protein in Impact Whey than the Spanish lab


thats still ****ing 10% less than advertised!!!


----------



## Kid Billy (Oct 21, 2013)

godspeed said:


> Anyone used out of date impact whey? Pal of mine has an unflavoured 5kg bag thats dated BBD - 01/2015.


I still use a bag the was BB 2014, still tastes like it did when i got it mate.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Goranchero said:


> Maybe some flavour is out of stock, but I bought a two bags just thirty minutes ago. 30% discount. Impact Whey is definitively not out of stock, maybe you have browser/internet connection issues.


From Pro-10?

Or are you talking about My protein?


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Myprotein, misunderstood if the referance was to Pro-10 since the thread is around Myprotein.

You can get Pro-10 at very good prices from Slovenia at proteini.si

Edit:

https://www.proteini.si/en/protein-isolate/pro-10-whey-protein-isolate-1000g/

Free shipping to UK on orders over 170€

8kg of Pro-10 Whey Isolate from Slovenia should be cheaper than the same protein from Pro-10 webshop.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

funkdocta said:


> thats still ****ing 10% less than advertised!!!


MyProtein have since cleared this up..


----------



## joshcow (May 18, 2015)

I use myprotein for my whey and BCAAs, switched to them after TPW let me down (poor quality).

I've had no problem with them, I have recommended many friends to them, 1 had an issue and it was resolved quickly. For the price I cannot fault it!

I use whey as a supplement and don't rely on it for my protein intake, so the findings at the beginning of the discussion don't worry me.

A question for myprotein - do you have control over your suppliers and what ingredients are included in your products? or are you approached by manufacturers offering products already formulated?


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

joshcow said:


> I use myprotein for my whey and BCAAs, switched to them after TPW let me down (poor quality).
> 
> I've had no problem with them, I have recommended many friends to them, 1 had an issue and it was resolved quickly. For the price I cannot fault it!
> 
> ...


great first post :whistling:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

godspeed said:


> Anyone used out of date impact whey? Pal of mine has an unflavoured 5kg bag thats dated BBD - 01/2015.





Kid Billy said:


> I still use a bag the was BB 2014, still tastes like it did when i got it mate.


this

i found half a 5kg bag of whey under my desk at work which went out of date almost a year ago and its fine (even tho it has been open for more than a year).


----------



## geordie_paul (Aug 12, 2007)

Dan94 said:


> MyProtein have since cleared this up..


what do you mean they have cleared this up? was it a correct lab analysis?


----------



## joshcow (May 18, 2015)

vlb said:


> great first post :whistling:


Is that sarcasm? only signed up a few days ago and this is the first topic that's actually interested me!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

geordie_paul said:


> what do you mean they have cleared this up? was it a correct lab analysis?


Read their post, they posted true lab results proving their whey is fine


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Dan94 said:


> Read their post, they posted true lab results proving their whey is fine


Where they happened to send their own samples or have I got it wrong?


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> How'd you know it was off?


Because it tasted disgusting and when mixed it all curdled up.


----------



## geordie_paul (Aug 12, 2007)

Dan94 said:


> Read their post, they posted true lab results proving their whey is fine


yeah im sure if they post a lab result then it will be fine but are they denying that it was previously 70%?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

geordie_paul said:


> yeah im sure if they post a lab result then it will be fine but are they denying that it was previously 70%?


If you look at the originally post and results it's not even the correct product name


----------



## joshcow (May 18, 2015)

Is there a link where a full list of ingredients can be found for myprotein products? or just whey?


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

joshcow said:


> Is there a link where a full list of ingredients can be found for myprotein products? or just whey?


You have this for every product and every flavour.


----------



## joshcow (May 18, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> You have this for every product and every flavour.


Really where? yes there's a brief breakdown on the website but is there any more data available? any independent trustworthy resources for breakdowns?


----------



## godspeed (Jun 23, 2012)

a.notherguy said:


> this
> 
> i found half a 5kg bag of whey under my desk at work which went out of date almost a year ago and its fine (even tho it has been open for more than a year).


Nice saved me £40!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

joshcow said:


> Really where? yes there's a brief breakdown on the website but is there any more data available? any independent trustworthy resources for breakdowns?


What more information could you want lol


----------



## joshcow (May 18, 2015)

Dan94 said:


> What more information could you want lol


Just like the claimed protein content!!! how can you discern what the rest of the product comprises of and in what quants?

I'm only interested and not questioning the product as I've already stated I buy it and am happy with it! However if I'm honest I don't really know/understand what I'm consuming, just that it contains some protein!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

joshcow said:


> Just like the claimed protein content!!! how can you discern what the rest of the product comprises of and in what quants?
> 
> I'm only interested and not questioning the product as I've already stated I buy it and am happy with it! However if I'm honest I don't really know/understand what I'm consuming, just that it contains some protein!


The 'claimed' protein content is the protein content listed on the product site.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> I'd be interested in putting some myprotein impact and other suppliers whey sent off for testing. Maybe a group of us could fund this?


In


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Squeeky bum time for the suppliers


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

I once had a problem with a Myprotein order.

Instead of writing a stroppy comment on here I picked the phone up & the problem was resolved within 2 minutes.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Prince Adam said:


> I once had a problem with a Myprotein order.
> 
> Instead of writing a stroppy comment on here I picked the phone up & the problem was resolved within 2 minutes.


Did they also up the protein content ?


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Food...


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

bail said:


> Did they also up the protein content ?


Lol'd


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Still no details of the source of the original report as far as I can see?


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

Ultrasonic said:


> Still no details of the source of the original report as far as I can see?


Here you are, look at this: Big Reddit Protein Powder Measurement Results : reddit.com


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Jas said:


> Here you are, look at this: Big Reddit Protein Powder Measurement Results : reddit.com


That doesn't appear to include the data posted at the start of this thread as far as I can see?


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Guys, id be happy for you to get samples sent away for testing from MP and all the bulk suppliers.

Would be interesting to have.


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Just add a extra scoop still getting money for value ????????


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

Wallace86 said:


> Just add a extra scoop still getting money for value ????????


Still be the same percentage ;-)


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Wallace86 said:


> Just add a extra scoop still getting money for value ????????


Why should you have to do this?

If a label says 90%, it should be 88-92%.

Absolute BS to have to use 'another scoop'


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

ah24 said:


> Why should you have to do this?
> 
> If a label says 90%, it should be 88-92%.
> 
> Absolute BS to have to use 'another scoop'


I was actually joking mate haha.. I have used them for a very long time and find it shocking that such a well known brand that claim the percentages and to be the best or close to the best money for value etc etc have either been rumbled or there is a smear campaign going on.

I have 10kgs of whey in the cupboard now its going in the bin. amongst the rest of my supps whos to say its not just powder in all the supps :confused1:


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

Ill probably go through next two months with my 5kg of whey as Im not even dieting propperly, and they work fine for flavour with my pancakes in the morning or cottage cheese before I go to bed, but Im not going to use myprotein again as I can't really trust the label on anything ... probably will stick to AMIX, muscletech or scitec and probably their labels ain't accurate either xD


----------



## Shreddedbeef (Nov 6, 2014)

Cant believe a picture that could be complete bs has been posted over social media and all these people are saying they'll never use them again!

jeez is it that easy to sway masses of people you just post a picture that looks like it could be something and make unfounded claims about it n then wait for people to start falling over themselves? By the way i dont use myprotein either so i have no bias toward them, i just cant get my head round one potentially and highly likely fake picture is enough to make people switch from a supplier they trusted.. Surely if it works and you like it thats what matters?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Anyone seen this on JP's FB page about My Protein's Cyclic Dextrin making people bed bound??

https://www.facebook.com/TrainedByJp?fref=ts

FWIW, I use mostly MyProtein's stuff..


----------



## colarado red (Apr 10, 2014)

Off topic but what is it with these bulk suppliers and having to spend £50 to get free delivery. I buy stuff from JW Supplements which I assume is a much smaller business and get free next day delivery I think I'll just use them for all my gear from now on.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Dark sim said:


> You are whey off


This may just be an isolated situatiom


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

Shreddedbeef said:


> Cant believe a picture that could be complete bs has been posted over social media and all these people are saying they'll never use them again!
> 
> jeez is it that easy to sway masses of people you just post a picture that looks like it could be something and make unfounded claims about it n then wait for people to start falling over themselves? By the way i dont use myprotein either so i have no bias toward them, i just cant get my head round one potentially and highly likely fake picture is enough to make people switch from a supplier they trusted.. Surely if it works and you like it thats what matters?


Sure you can freely think is BS mate.

but it isn't.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

ironman1985bcn said:


> Sure you can freely think is BS mate.
> 
> but it isn't.


hows the storm in Spain??

here people don't believe it


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ironman1985bcn said:


> Sure you can freely think is BS mate.
> 
> but it isn't.


So why is the product spelt incorrectly?

Myprotein posted proper lab results anyway


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> So why is the product spelt incorrectly?
> 
> Myprotein posted proper lab results anyway


Well misspelling is the workers fault, as being spanish he didn't write it as he should (no excuse anyway).

but I know who gave me those pics, and I think its real.

could of been altered I supose and I hope it is as I like myprotein range supplements and protein flavours.

I would like to see their lab results.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

ironman1985bcn said:


> Well misspelling is the workers fault, as being spanish he didn't write it as he should (no excuse anyway).
> 
> but I know who gave me those pics, and I think its real.
> 
> ...


They posted them in this thread.....


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

ironman1985bcn said:


> Well misspelling is the workers fault, as being spanish he didn't write it as he should (no excuse anyway).
> 
> but I know who gave me those pics, and I think its real.
> 
> ...


The issue for me isn't so much whether the report is genuine as much as where the sample provided to them came from and if it was genuine. As it seems to be impossible to know this nobody can really draw any conclusions at all.

I pretty much only use Bulk Powders FWIW, due to issues I've had with both My Protein and Go Nutrition that I'm not going to go into.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> They posted them in this thread.....


The lab results posted are where myprotein import their whey from, by the looks of it.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

So what's the outcome, true or false?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> So what's the outcome, true or false?


Well @myprotein.co.uk posted some lab results stating that their whey is perfectly fine but they havent said much else really

I know who I believe though


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Well @myprotein.co.uk posted some lab results stating that their whey is perfectly fine but they havent said much else really
> 
> I know who I believe though


Ibe always used my protein so will be gutted if it turns out to be true.

None of the others come close to them when it comes to deals and frequency of them


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> Ibe always used my protein so will be gutted if it turns out to be true.
> 
> None of the others come close to them when it comes to deals and frequency of them


Check their last post


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Out of interest, has anyone been on their website , both of my browsers come back with privacy issues.


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

DC1 said:


> Guys, id be happy for you to get samples sent away for testing from MP and all the bulk suppliers.
> 
> Would be interesting to have.


A nice gesture. But surely that would defeat the objective as you're a rep?

If it gets done then surely whoever buys the different proteins will have no affiliation with any of the companies, and the companies won't know when the powders are being bought etc.


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Snake said:


> A nice gesture. But surely that would defeat the objective as you're a rep?
> 
> If it gets done then surely whoever buys the different proteins will have no affiliation with any of the companies, and the companies won't know when the powders are being bought etc.


Sure I wasn't offering to buy it or obtain it mate lol.

Just saying it would be an interesting thing to have done


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

DC1 said:


> Sure I wasn't offering to buy it or obtain it mate lol.
> 
> Just saying it would be an interesting thing to have done


Ahhhh I misread what you put lol just read it again!

Sorry about that


----------



## Robhall2805 (Dec 8, 2013)

I swear some people should read the full thread before posting.

Also we are not going to get anywhere with this either, MP will of course say their information is correct and haters of the company are going to be totally against them.

As said earlier the only way we will actually know is if we get some tested - which I think should be done.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

TommyBananas said:


> Who uses myprotein anyway? the worst fakenatty pushing company going who produce the worrrrrrst info out there of any company.
> 
> Their rivals took over them long ago.


Don't use em anyway btw just interested

Who do they push who is fake natty??


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

bail said:


> Don't use em anyway btw just interested
> 
> Who do they push who is fake natty??


Simeon Panda and Sergi Constance is all I can think of the top of my head


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

Dark sim said:


> The lab results posted are where myprotein import their whey from, by the looks of it.


I thought the same, and tbh I don't really understand the numbers.

can someone enlighten me?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Dan TT said:


> Simeon Panda and Sergi Constance is all I can think of the top of my head


Simeon panda is a beast tbh he trains at metroflex

Few of my pals train their one of them did say he was natty


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

bail said:


> Simeon panda is a beast tbh he trains at metroflex
> 
> Few of my pals train their one of them did say he was natty


What's your take on him? Natty (lol) or gear up to back nines? :lol:


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Dan TT said:


> What's your take on him? Natty (lol) or gear up to back nines? :lol:


Someone from metro asked me the same thing last night lol

He is too big to be natural. All the boys from muscle mania are blatantly "assisted".

That aside, he still has an awesome physique.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Dan TT said:


> What's your take on him? Natty (lol) or gear up to back nines? :lol:


Hes natty south east London genetics fam


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

bail said:


> Hes natty south east London genetics fam


fair one bro -1-


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

funkdocta said:


> thats still ****ing 10% less than advertised!!!





Dan94 said:


> Read their post, they posted true lab results proving their whey is fine


Did you read the lab report they posted? Only 70g of protein per 100g, that's the 10% funkdocta was referring to

https://labdoor.com/review/myprotein-impact-whey-protein


----------



## wazmiester (Mar 2, 2015)

i knew it was too good to be true;what you pay for is what you get


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Just my opinion but everyone should use go-nutrution, only bulk supplier to list full break down of ingredients and blends, I know they could still blag us but the fact that they tell us and have update cerifates for each product makes me trust them more then anyone else


----------



## Awt (Feb 23, 2014)

not sure if been posted as so many pages to read but has anyone else seen about the branch dextrin to on jp facebook?

making people seriously ill

rich piana would be all over this haha


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

It gives the shiiths I heard


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

jayDP said:


> Just my opinion but everyone should use go-nutrution, only bulk supplier to list full break down of ingredients and blends, I know they could still blag us but the fact that they tell us and have update cerifates for each product makes me trust them more then anyone else


What information do Go Nutrition give that Bulk Powders don't?


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Ultrasonic said:


> What information do Go Nutrition give that Bulk Powders don't?


Do they give full break downs of ingredients and %s??

If they do cool, use them

Gonutition is the one that says there the only bulk supplier to list full break down of every product, just repeating what they said


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

jayDP said:


> Do they give full break downs of ingredients and %s??
> 
> If they do cool, use them
> 
> Gonutition is the one that says there the only bulk supplier to list full break down of every product, just repeating what they said


Don't believe what any supplier says, check for yourself. If you compare info. given for whey I'm struggling to see any useful difference.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Ultrasonic said:


> Don't believe what any supplier says, check for yourself. If you compare info. given for whey I'm struggling to see any useful difference.


I did compare, I looked at my proteins 5blend and it never said how much of each protein was in it then looked as go nutrition's and it had a full break down, ****ing simple


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

jayDP said:


> I did compare, I looked at my proteins 5blend and it never said how much of each protein was in it then looked as go nutrition's and it had a full break down, ****ing simple


I said Bulk Powders. Their Complete Protein Blend gives the ratios of the different protein components.

Personally I don't buy blends.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Ultrasonic said:


> I said Bulk Powders. Their Complete Protein Blend gives the ratios of the different protein components.
> 
> Personally I don't buy blends.


Well there good too then, don't have time to check every supplier yano, Iv had bulk powders b4, didn't like there chocolate flavours so tried a few other brands


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

The point of this thread of course is not so much what manufacturers say is in their products, but what is actually in their products...


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

anymore latest m/p response to lab report,just wondering if this goes for rest of the products, just ordered 2bags of there whey and there blend, so this be interesting how this plans out!!!


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

GO Nutrition might post their ingredients but their flavours are butters


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

I was interested in this because I buy from Myprotein and I would have been really upset if this was true.

Anyway, I saw 4-5 different lab tests made by people like us and by testing sites.

The results were good about Myprotein, always the best with Optimum Nutrition, containing 90% of what is claimed...


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

Also consider that the real protein content is a little higher, because I can't believe there is no one single company that put in the powder what it claims, so MP is honest with us customers.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Maybe @DiggyV knows, I believe he was a rep once?


Not sure TBH. They were bought by USN, and wheyman left, new guy took over the pro-10 side of things. Went very quiet, no communication so I quit as rep. That's as much as I know.


----------



## Gear82 (Feb 8, 2015)

Any latest updates?


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

Read my last two posts... ****ty test from a ****ty lab. Don't pay attention to it. And I'm not MP related in any way.


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

my protein is bad, i been using ON Gold stranded for the past few years, odd bit of trek Isolate

i though id try some My protein as not used it in years, ordered 5kg of normal whey and 2X 2,5kg of isolate

tasted bad don't mix well atall with water always little clumps

the quality is just not there

well im back on the ON Gold stranded and will be staying on it


----------



## Sim0x (Aug 19, 2013)

Did MyProtein ever respond to this?

I've just seen it, and just my luck.... after I've made a big order! lol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Sim0x said:


> Did MyProtein ever respond to this?
> 
> I've just seen it, and just my luck.... after I've made a big order! lol


Read their last posts.


----------



## Sim0x (Aug 19, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Read their last posts.


Got the reply mate, thanks a lot.


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

??? I've never had that kind of problem... Just with one batch that didn't mix very well... But your choice is none of my business.

I want just to let you know that from the lab tests I've seen ON and MP have the both around 90% of the protein content they claim and probably only Bulk Powders and GoNutrition are better in this aspect.

Maybe you should give these two brands a try.


----------



## dap33 (May 21, 2008)

all the more reason to stick with food , you just don't know what your buying.


----------

